# Tax on "SERVICES" in Michigan...What next..



## Class Act (Feb 8, 2007)

What is everyone in Michigan planning to do if this "TAX" goes through. I will have to raise everyone 5% to cover my extra cost. Will the competition all react with price increases or will it be the same old same old with "Cheap Rates"


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

cheaper......

Lowballers and I plow for drugs and booze money crowd,as they do not collect or pay taxes..


I'm in MN so you have fun with that....


----------



## Billz (Jun 15, 2004)

I will charge them the same, and add the sales tax...not a real biggie really.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Another example of democrats promising everything to get elected then doing the only thing they know how to try to accomplish it. Raise taxes. What a joke.

Soon this country will be like France where people now have the attitude of, "why work".

They have such outrageous taxes to support what they "promised" that it is now a 1 to 1 ratio. The workers there are quitting in droves because of it and who can blame them when basically the government promises to support them as long as they vote for them.

How much longer are we going to take of this nonsense from both sides of our politicians?

Hell if you go to a service ,err, excuse me. If you go to a self serve refueling station you will see now that they have air machines now. It cost money to inflate your tire if you are low. Well that my friend is just a way to have the air taxed. So you can now say that yes the air we breath is taxed.

/rant


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

you can thank granholm for that one. i am so fricken pissed off right now, i heard that yesterday on NPR and havent been in a good mood since. we already have the small business tax how much more do we need, i already pay a minumum of 35% now i have to pay a minimum of 40%!!!!!!!!!!WTF. almost half the time i work it will be for taxes. she is doing the exact opposite of what needs to be done, she needs to be giving tax breaks to new small businesses to keep them in the state not scare them off with more taxes. plus if we just pass it on to the customers its just going to widen the price gap between legitimate businesses like us and the weekend warriors. next we are going to get our guns taken away and we will be just like newyork- high crime rate, high taxes and no guns to protect ourselves except we dont have the money or economy newyork has. this state is going to become a cespool


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

now thats bull .... ohh but everyone one get FREE college for 2 yrs ...... wheres all the state LOTTERY money going ?????


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

SnoFarmer;367101 said:


> cheaper......
> 
> Lowballers and I plow for drugs and booze money crowd,as they do not collect or pay taxes..
> 
> I'm in MN so you have fun with that....


So using the money from plowing for booze is wrong? I better stop plowing then.


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

terrapro;367194 said:


> you can thank granholm for that one. i am so fricken pissed off right now, i heard that yesterday on NPR and havent been in a good mood since. we already have the small business tax how much more do we need, i already pay a minumum of 35% now i have to pay a minimum of 40%!!!!!!!!!!WTF. almost half the time i work it will be for taxes. she is doing the exact opposite of what needs to be done, she needs to be giving tax breaks to new small businesses to keep them in the state not scare them off with more taxes. plus if we just pass it on to the customers its just going to widen the price gap between legitimate businesses like us and the weekend warriors. next we are going to get our guns taken away and we will be just like newyork- high crime rate, high taxes and no guns to protect ourselves except we dont have the money or economy newyork has. this state is going to become a cespool


There is no way that is going to pass!
I wish the Feds would step up and charge her in the McNamara's scandal, but I read they are waiting for her to get out of office.



groundbreakers said:


> now thats bull .... ohh but everyone one get FREE college for 2 yrs ...... wheres all the state LOTTERY money going ?????


Come on, the Lottery money is going to the schools. 
Last year Michigan's lottery raised $688 million for michigan schools.
After everyone fills there breif cases with there fair share, they split the difference between the schools.
$4190.00 divided by 838 public schools in michigan = $5.00 each


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ThisIsMe;367211 said:


> So using the money from plowing for booze is wrong? I better stop plowing then.


Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Lawns & More;367248 said:


> There is no way that is going to pass!
> I wish the Feds would step up and charge her in the McNamara's scandal, but I read they are waiting for her to get out of office.
> 
> It just amazes me that you can break any and all laws when your a politician and get away with it. This government makes me sicker and sicker everyday. Someone needs to kick these A-holes off of there pedestal. :angry:
> ...


----------



## Class Act (Feb 8, 2007)

terrapro;367194 said:


> you can thank granholm for that one. i am so fricken pissed off right now, i heard that yesterday on NPR and havent been in a good mood since. we already have the small business tax how much more do we need, i already pay a minumum of 35% now i have to pay a minimum of 40%!!!!!!!!!!WTF. almost half the time i work it will be for taxes. she is doing the exact opposite of what needs to be done, she needs to be giving tax breaks to new small businesses to keep them in the state not scare them off with more taxes. plus if we just pass it on to the customers its just going to widen the price gap between legitimate businesses like us and the weekend warriors. next we are going to get our guns taken away and we will be just like newyork- high crime rate, high taxes and no guns to protect ourselves except we dont have the money or economy newyork has. this state is going to become a cespool


Read the front page of the News today. Good point of what happens if a Michigan company uses a Ohio based firm to develop a product,then they in turn outsource it to a company in Utah...WHO PAYS THE TAXES?????? We get screwed. I have eaten every cost increase to stay alive. I wish everyone in this industry would set their prices to what they should be and we wouldn't have this problem. We are all on different playing fields. I support a family and can't compete with an "illegal" "fly by the seat of their pants" company. My employee has a family, he needs a raise. I have seen written bids in 2007 for work in this industry that I charged 15 years ago. Something with this industry is broken and it needs to be fixed!.....


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

firelwn82;367259 said:


> It just amazes me that you can break any and all laws when your a politician and get away with it. This government makes me sicker and sicker everyday. Someone needs to kick these A-holes off of there pedestal. :angry:
> 
> I have not heard of the new Tax proposal except for just now. It is just a proposal correct? :realmad: Someone need to take care of this Mole infested Biotch. Just think were on our way to a chick President too, won't that be wonderful? NOT!!!!


shhh you are not suppose to talk bad about our politicians....

We had this jerk just come into the news this past week or so. 105 tickets in less then two years.

http://www.boston.com/news/local/articles/2007/01/31/city_councilors_abuse_of_power/

Seems that one of the reasons that he got the tickets is that he had no resident sticker allowing him to park at his home in Boston as he had the car registered in another town to save on insurance and taxes.

The kicker is with this politician scum is that during his election he made promises on getting tough on parking violators, all the while being one of the worst violators in the city.

Even so much that he was trying to get more revenue for parking fines to fund other parts of the city..

http://media.www.dailyfreepress.com...epress.com&MIIHost=media.collegepublisher.com

As we have learned of late it is "Do as I say not as I do". I am reminded of this even at the lowest level when I see a state tropper doing 90 down the highway

End of rant.......Sorry.


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

its time for a revolutoin these muta ****ers dont pay for a thing and give
everything to the illegals while my grandparents had to eat dog food 
and got kicked out of their house cause they couldnt pay the taxes
washington should be nuked............


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

As we have learned of late it is "Do as I say not as I do". I am reminded of this even at the lowest level when I see a state tropper doing 90 down the highway

End of rant.......Sorry.[/QUOTE]

On this note. I was pulled over by a Blue bubble gum machine a couple years back. He told me I was speeding, So I told him to slow down because I was following him. I was following him down I-75 and he switched lanes slammed on the brakes and got behind me. So needless to say I told that blue bellyed dill hole that I would fight it till the day I died then I told him about all of the traffic infractions that I noticed while following him. Not to mention the Careless driving stunt he pulled by slamming on the brakes to get behind me. He didn't think it was to funny, but I didn't get a ticket either.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

wirenut;367286 said:


> its time for a revolutoin these muta ****ers dont pay for a thing and give
> everything to the illegals while my grandparents had to eat dog food
> and got kicked out of their house cause they couldnt pay the taxes
> washington should be nuked............


I second that slice. Thats like Social security Taxes. Why am I at 24 still paying this? I will never see it EVER!!! I should be getting this money back and investing it myself. :realmad:


----------



## Snowman16 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi,
I heard about this to, why don't you call the Governor's office and tell them what you think of it. If it dose pass:realmad: they won't lower it either, it will go up and up and up..............
This needs to be stopped before it gets farther out of hand.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

I wish there was something we all could do about it


----------



## Billz (Jun 15, 2004)

The problem is, I think it WILL pass. Alot of states already have this, and why do they care about us? We are just the dirty guys they hire to cut their grass, and keep their driveway clear...They will probably vote themselves a 6% raise the same day! :yow!:


----------



## Class Act (Feb 8, 2007)

Billz;367625 said:


> The problem is, I think it WILL pass. Alot of states already have this, and why do they care about us? We are just the dirty guys they hire to cut their grass, and keep their driveway clear...They will probably vote themselves a 6% raise the same day! :yow!:


That's Ok...I plan on raising their price...Hope everyone in this industry follows.....


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

Snowman19;367582 said:


> I wish there was something we all could do about it


Write your senator/congressman. Tell them why you're concerned. I'm not as worked up over it as I was, but, it will still be a hardship for some of us smaller guys with no office staff. Bigger accounting bills to track the money. More man hours in the office instead of selling and producing. We're just a middle man in this deal and 2% won't drive away business, but it's still a pita. I'm already wringing my hands over the churches, farms, and schools I do that are tax exempt and having to fill out forms, etc... My concern is how much population and new business we'll drive away, keep away from MI with this. We need bodies in MI. That's why we're low on revenue, everyone is leaving. Adding new taxes is a short term answer. Let's find a way to ATTRACT people, not keep them away.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

MStine315;367726 said:


> My concern is how much population and new business we'll drive away, keep away from MI with this. We need bodies in MI. That's why we're low on revenue, everyone is leaving. Adding new taxes is a short term answer. Let's find a way to ATTRACT people, not keep them away.


exactly! half the carpenters, plumbers, landscapers, operators, etc i know have moved south for more work and none of them expect to come back. if all the residents that left would of stayed in this state that would be the taxes the government needed right there with no tax hikes :crying:


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I don't understand the problem. We have been paying tax on services for years in CT. I think it is dumb but it is not hard to track. It is just a pass along to the customer. Quickbooks will calculate the tax for each invoice and keep a running tabe so you know how much is due at the end of the year. Nothing comes out of the service providers pocket and there would be no justification (and might even be considered illegal) to raise prices above the tax percent. Sales tax really neeeds to be a seperate line after the subtotal on the invoice.

A service sales tax in no way hurts the business owner if they are already set up professionally. I have actually used it to help seperate myself from lowballers. Contracts state that services are taxable and that customers can verify with the state that my business pays all its taxes etc. Lowballers generally just looking for cash and the customer and / or the state catches up with them sooner or later.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Flipper;367817 said:


> Quickbooks will calculate the tax for each invoice and keep a running tabe so you know how much is due at the end of the year.


Is it really easy? Have you been paying them for years?

In CT sales tax receipts are due 4 times a year., not at the end of the year. Unless you filed four times the previous year and had taxable sales of less then $16,666 ($1000 due in taxes) 
then the state can allow you to file yearly.

If you collected more then $4,000 in taxes then the state will demand you to file monthly.

Yep sounds real easy.   I sure hope you do not claim it is easy to the tax man when you claim that you were only required to file each year.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

No I file every month. Still easy. Hit the pay sales tax button on quickbooks, copy the numbers onto the form (3 lines) and write the check, I think the newer versions have the forms on Quickbooks. 

This year I am doing something to make it easier, I opened a new savings account connected to my business checking. Every time I make a deposit (usually weekly) I take 6% and put it in that account. 

Not worth fighting it, better to make it as easy as possible.


----------



## Class Act (Feb 8, 2007)

Flipper;367817 said:


> I don't understand the problem. We have been paying tax on services for years in CT. I think it is dumb but it is not hard to track. It is just a pass along to the customer. Quickbooks will calculate the tax for each invoice and keep a running tabe so you know how much is due at the end of the year. Nothing comes out of the service providers pocket and there would be no justification (and might even be considered illegal) to raise prices above the tax percent. Sales tax really neeeds to be a seperate line after the subtotal on the invoice.
> 
> A service sales tax in no way hurts the business owner if they are already set up professionally. I have actually used it to help seperate myself from lowballers. Contracts state that services are taxable and that customers can verify with the state that my business pays all its taxes etc. Lowballers generally just looking for cash and the customer and / or the state catches up with them sooner or later.


Right but it only takes a few illegals to mess things up. Established companies have to take cuts if we lose work to guys that will "include" tax with their price. If everyone was playing on the same field it would be different. How often do you raise your prices? How often do you give your employee's a raise. I have an employee that has been with me 10 years. How many clients do you lose when you raise prices? I quess with the economy in Michigan..I am alittle gun shy....And because of this tax all my mechanic fees, accounting fees , legal fee's and any other service that is provided to keep my company going, are going to increase. So....why is an increase over and above the tax increase be considered illegal?? You are maybe used to the way your state is taxed and probably already have your prices set accordingly. This will be a new increase we will have to pass along. Everyone is already paying high fuel cost, forclosing on their homes, losing their jobs. How much more can people take? Lawncare to people is a luxury unless ,ofcourse, you cut all commercial. And it is usually the first monthly bill people try to reduce.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Class Act;367860 said:


> Right but it only takes a few illegals to mess things up. Established companies have to take cuts if we lose work to guys that will "include" tax with their price. If everyone was playing on the same field it would be different. How often do you raise your prices? How often do you give your employee's a raise. I have an employee that has been with me 10 years. How many clients do you lose when you raise prices? I quess with the economy in Michigan..I am alittle gun shy....


Or better yet how many customers will say screw it and do it themselves, not wanting to give more money to the state. I see the plowing residential customers taking the biggest hit. Not only for snow, but for landscape as well (and who knows what else). Wether it is a tax or not, end result is it is an additional cost to the customer, and one that they might not be willing to consume.

Add to that the overhead if you have a none profit originations on your route (churches, VFW, etc), now you have the overhead / nightmare of keeping track of that paperwork as well. Another cost passed down to the customer.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Flipper;367832 said:


> No I file every month. Still easy. Hit the pay sales tax button on quickbooks, copy the numbers onto the form (3 lines) and write the check, I think the newer versions have the forms on Quickbooks.
> 
> This year I am doing something to make it easier, I opened a new savings account connected to my business checking. Every time I make a deposit (usually weekly) I take 6% and put it in that account.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I have three CPAs, one who works for the state, in my family so I am pretty sure I am doing things right. What I am saying is that if a company was to say to a customer "We are raising our prices 5% because of a 4% sales tax" while it might not be illegal a customer may have a problem with that. You guys are really making it out to be more paperwork, etc then it is. Invest in quickbooks, it tracks each customer whether they get taxed or not, etc. When you set up a customer it is an extra 5 seconds to set up the tax information. Done once I hardly find it to be any trouble. You say it is a big burden, and I do pass things along to the customer when it is warranted, by raising them the same amount. 

Example, when gas was high this year we added a surcharge to the % increase in gas we were paying over last year considering how much fuel we consime per job. Most surcharges we around 1-1.5% of the invoice. I heard people saying I am raising all prices 10% or more to cover fuel because "it had gone up 30%". How does that make sense??? A price increase needs to make sense to the customer or you will lose customers. We explain increases to customers and I have never (10+ years) lost a customer due to a price increase.

I have been paying sales tax in CT/NY for 10+ years now, I don't have my facts wrong, sorry if I was unable to convey information worded precisely.

Again the tax should have minimal effect on a business, think about all the stores that handle it everyday. Get set up right and it is easy, just another part of doing business.


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

I see a lot of guys here complaining about illegals. I wonder how many use them in the summer cutting grass or on side walk crews in the winter? Maybe none of you I don't know but the company who cuts my grass doesn't have a bunch of middle aged white guys working for them. The guys that cut my grass can't even speak english.

I am not sticking up for illegals by any means they shouldn't be here but if companies didn't hire them they would have no reason to come here in the first place.

I guess the same could be said about me as a customer. Maybe as a customer I should refuse to hire a landscape company unless they can show me proof that all their labor is here legally.

I guess my point is don't throw stones if you live in a glass house.


----------



## Class Act (Feb 8, 2007)

scuba875;367907 said:


> I see a lot of guys here complaining about illegals. I wonder how many use them in the summer cutting grass or on side walk crews in the winter? Maybe none of you I don't know but the company who cuts my grass doesn't have a bunch of middle aged white guys working for them. The guys that cut my grass can't even speak english.
> 
> I am not sticking up for illegals by any means they shouldn't be here but if companies didn't hire them they would have no reason to come here in the first place.
> 
> ...


I am referring to "illegals"as COMPANIES THAT DON'T PAY TAXES, INSURANCES ETC.. I have a Caucasian white man working for me and he makes $35000 a year trying to support a family.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Flipper;367884 said:


> Again the tax should have minimal effect on a business, think about all the stores that handle it everyday. Get set up right and it is easy, just another part of doing business.


True not a huge burden, but it is a burden and nothing is free, so the cost has to be passed along somewhere. That is my point. Not only the initial outlay or reoccurring cost that you mentioned, but some funds need to be collected and allocated for when the tax man comes and wants to audit your collection habits. A good business would have to plan / set aside funds in case this happened, again another cost that has to be passed along somewhere.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

first of all the people commenting on this topic from another state unless you visit here frequently and can experience whats happening here you really have no place to talk and if you do ever come here make sure you take a drive through downtown detroit or the south side of flint see what you think about michigan now. second its not the hassle of the process of doing my taxes its the fact that MI economy is in the ****ter right now so their great idea to save our state is to give us yet another tax for the middle class to have to fork over because everyone is hurting here, no one has alot of money to give away so why would anyone be willing to pay me more to come trim their shrubs or shovel their walk so im going to have to eat the extra %. think about who is in the service industry, plumbers, carpenters, hvac, landscapers, mechanics, window washers, car detailers, plowers, accountants, house cleaning, horse boarding, etc etc etc. the list is to goard damn long and the majority of these people just make enough to get by. none of my business associates in the service industry make over 50-60g a year, they arent millonaires they dont have mansions or drive $200,000 cars or send their kids to private school. hell no, the majority cant even afford real health insurance let alone no co-pay insurance like what government employees have. 

ill leave it at that....


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

Class Act;367913 said:


> I am referring to "illegals"as COMPANIES THAT DON'T PAY TAXES, INSURANCES ETC.. I have a Caucasian white man working for me and he makes $35000 a year trying to support a family.


I understand what you are saying now. See I assumed and well you know what happened. LOL


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

terrapro;367984 said:


> first of all the people commenting on this topic from another state unless you visit here frequently and can experience whats happening here you really have no place to talk


LMAO ya I forgot, MI is the only state of the 50 with this problem. All the other 49 states in the union are loaded with money and reducing taxes all the while MI is the ONLY one raising taxes.

Get real.

If in fact MI is alone being the only broke state of the 50, you should welcome the other "talkers". Otherwise you reasoning stinks from both ends.


----------



## Jason Pallas (Jan 19, 2001)

This is Me......
Well, actually Michigan is in a lot more horrible shape than all but every other state in the Union except Louisiana. Our unemployment is consistently the highest in the nation. Our crime rate (directly related to unemployment) is also one of the worst. We lead the nation in home foreclosures. We're taxed out of our minds and within the last 6 years Michigan has lost 300,000 jobs (mostly auto-related manufacturing jobs). Each one of those jobs lost directly affects another 6 non-related jobs in the state. Last week Pfizer annnounced it was pulling the plug on 2000 jobs in Ann Arbor and this week Chrysler is expected to announce that it will be cutting at least 1000 white collar jobs in the Detroit area and also expect to cut another 10,000 jobs (some in Michigan) within the next year.
And.... oh yeah, Ford announced last week that it lost more money last year than some states collect in taxes all year long ($11 billion).
So, count your lucky stars that you live in MA where the sh*t hasn't been hitting the fan like this for the last 5-6 years. When TerraPro says that you really need to live here or visit here frequently to be able to comment on the ecomonic climate here, HE'S RIGHT.
The state is in wworst shape than almost every other state. It sucks and it's depressing and it's friggin diffcult as hell to run this type of business. I've been doing this for 27 years and I can tell you that it's hard as hell to have to drop your prices just to remain competitive and keep the doors open - especially when your costs do nothing but continue to increase.
Oh and by the way, don't think that every one of those 300,000+ displaced workers hasn't decided that the ticket to the future is to start a landscaping business (mostly out of their backyard and all under the table). Compete with those conditions. I hope you never have to. Just be happy you're still insulated in MA from this kind of hell.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Good job pallas and Terrra. My uncle was forced to retire from GM. 1 year pay,all bennies and health. After that 75%pay for the rest of his life. Another guy I know retired form Ford Pretty much the same thing. BUT my uncle is going into lanscaping " UNDER THE TABLE" So he can keep his money. The other guy doesn't know yet. He wants to open a buisness, which is no problem BUT he's going to do it right. The only thing I can say is GRAN ***** HAS F***** UP. She says one thing and does the totaly opposite. Thats what happens when you go to EVERY collage and university in Michigan to get your votes. All of the older people "I'm 24" have to deal with this tax and all of the other CRAP she does.

Rant is OVER. Good day


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Michigan is the only state I have also seen that service prices have either had to go down or stay the same over the last 10 years in order to compete with each other.

It is not only the over 250,000 people that have been laid off over the past few years but it is also the way they have shifted the tax burden on the working poor.

She is also going to raise cigarette tax once again. Which was just done a few months ago.

Instead of cutting and getting rid of the fat the party in charge over there would rather raise taxes to get the money.

The many colleges and young people that live in Michigan part time are her votes. Plus the many left wingers that push the hate Bush crowd. This past fall during the elections she was even blaming Bush for her own failed policies and changes and the people bought it and voted her back in.

We as "the people" have to stand up against any and all tax and the growth of government. The country is on a slippery slope of what we once called communism and I would hope people from all states stand up against the political machine in our nation.


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

Awesome rebuttal Jason. I like how when she proposed this service tax it wasn't a 2% tax, it was a "2 cent" tax. I felt a lot better after that! How much of the state's money is she spending on advisors, speech writers, etc... to come up this stuff.


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

MICHIGAN...HMMMM.......IS GOING DOWN THE TUBES IN MY OPION....MIGHT NEED TO MOVE TO STAY BUSY...AN MAKE MONEY ...GRAM-HOLE....IS FUKIN THINGS UP HERE....:crying:


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

It just seems to me that this new service tax is exactly counter-productive to the efforts of trying to bring more small business into this state.She wants more business here, but she wants to make it more difficult FOR these businesses. She is doing exactly nothing to invite or to entice new business to come to this state.


----------



## Class Act (Feb 8, 2007)

Is there any way we can send this whole thread to Lansing? Not that it will matter.....


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

How about her and her party go F*** them selves and get off of there high horse. Why should we pay more tax's. How about they all drop there salaries, down size there mansion's, pay for there own vehicles, maint, Ins, etc. Instead of having a chauffeur take there little brats to school do it themselves. One other thing If your a Representative for Michigan or any state that resides in the almighty US of A you should live in the USA. Gran ***** has places "YES MORE THAN ONE" in Canada and there not tiny cottages either I'm sure. 
GD She pisses me off like no other. 
OK going to take a chill pill now.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

REAPER;368384 said:


> We as "the people" have to stand up against any and all tax and the growth of government. The country is on a slippery slope of what we once called communism and I would hope people from all states stand up against the political machine in our nation.


Good one.

I would suggest thought taking a trip to Russia. Albeit, not the greatest place to live, they do a lot more freedoms then we enjoy.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

A poem for the MI folk. 


Tax his land,
Tax his wage,
Tax his bed in which he lays.

Tax his tractor,
Tax his mule,
Teach him taxes is the rule.

Tax his cow,
Tax his goat,
Tax his pants,
Tax his coat.

Tax his ties,
Tax his shirts,
Tax his work,
Tax his dirt.

Tax his tobacco,
Tax his drink,
Tax him if he tries to think.

Tax his booze,
Tax his beers,
If he cries,
Tax his tears.

Tax his bills,
Tax his gas,
Tax his notes,
Tax his cash.

Tax him good and let him know
That after taxes, he has no dough.

If he hollers,
Tax him more,
Tax him until he's good and sore.

Tax his coffin,
Tax his grave,
Tax the sod in which he lays.

Put these words upon his tomb,
"Taxes drove me to my doom!"

And when he's gone,
We won't relax,
We'll still be after the inheritance TAX!!


----------



## FordPlow (Dec 8, 2005)

I plow in the winter and summer I install gutters in both Ohio and Michigan---live in Michigan on the state line. With this new service tax I am going to have to locate my company into Ohio in order to still compete in an already tight market.


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

FordPlow;368829 said:


> I plow in the winter and summer I install gutters in both Ohio and Michigan---live in Michigan on the state line. With this new service tax I am going to have to locate my company into Ohio in order to still compete in an already tight market.


You know you'll still have to tax your Michigan customers the service tax, right?


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

In Ohio snow plowing is already a taxable service if your annual sales are over $5,000. Salting is also taxable. Gutter installation would not be a taxable service since they are being installed on tangible property.


----------



## FordPlow (Dec 8, 2005)

What I meant to say is that Michigan is costing me more money than Ohio would.......workmans comp, liability insurance and now the service tax.


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

Had a VERY interesting talk with my accountant yesterday when I got taxes done. I was under the impression that this service tax was to replace the Single Business Tax. I don't know if Granholm's trying to pull the wool over our eyes, or I misunderstood, but my acct. said they haven't come up with the replacement for the SBT yet. So this service tax is just another way for her to get in our pockets. According to my acct., there are laws in place that prevent Granholm from doing three things without a vote of residents: raising sales tax, going to a graduated income tax, and one other thing I don't recall. Anyway, this service tax is just something she came up with she can get through without voter approval-a loophole if you will.


----------

